# LSWR Shillamill Tunnel Aug 2009



## WishIHadAName (Oct 14, 2009)

Visited Shillamill tunnel back in August with a mate this tunnel is 601 yards long and is on the old London South Western railway betwen Bere Alston and Tavistock which has talkls of ropening to trains. The tunnel was a good explore however spent ages finding it from Bere Alston end and nearly didnt get in only to find access at the Tavistock end which was much easier grrrrr Anyway heres the pictures!

Bere Alston End






Tavistock End 





Internal Shots 

























Old Rail Chair left over






Some camera fun





And editing fun


----------



## klempner69 (Oct 14, 2009)

Lovely colours you`ve captured.Are those Buster heads from Paul O Grady show?


----------



## WishIHadAName (Oct 14, 2009)

No they were showing off someone who grooms dogs to have round heads for some reason each to their own I suppose! Always try to find a new way of hiding my face its to ugly for publication  Off to yelverton and Grenofin tunnels soon hopefully!


----------



## djrich (Oct 15, 2009)

For a moment there I thought there were four Dave Lee Travis's in the tunnel.


----------



## cardiffrail (Oct 15, 2009)

Beautiful photos thanks. Lovely lighting.


----------



## justcurious (Oct 15, 2009)

Nice set of pics there m8!! Did you see the disused viaduct not far away from the Tavistock end? Yelverton and Grenofen tunnels are also good. Yelverton is dead straight and doesn`t look very long initally until you get inside and start walking - it`s actually a pretty long tunnel (about 700yds or so), it also has the remains of the station platforms etc at the Yelverton end, plus a lot of other little delights (such as plumbing, coal bunkers etc) if you look hard enough for them!! Grenofen had an interesting little twist - there`s an airshaft part way in with a ladder going up it which fascinated us, we couldn`t get to it though as it was fenced off which was a shame......unless you feel adventurous


----------



## Badoosh (Oct 15, 2009)

Lovely pics indeed. Isn't this tunnel due to re-open in the near future? The viaducts round this way are stunning too with some cracking views.


----------



## WishIHadAName (Oct 15, 2009)

Cool these are on the hit list too which will mean ive done 6 railway tunnels around plymouth 2 x at dvonport shillamill and then them two plus cann tunnel not bad really! Starting to get fed up with rail tunnels though want something different!


----------



## justcurious (Oct 15, 2009)

WishIHadAName said:


> Cool these are on the hit list too which will mean ive done 6 railway tunnels around plymouth 2 x at dvonport shillamill and then them two plus cann tunnel not bad really! Starting to get fed up with rail tunnels though want something different!



Yeh most of them are pretty similar!! Cann tunnel was still my favourite though There`s not really anything else like it which makes it a bit of a one off


----------

